
Show HN: SeriesF – The Onion for Startup News - mkremer90
http://seriesf.com
======
burger_moon
Ironical satire news site raises $100 million to disrupt the satire industry.

~~~
mkremer90
Hah, that's not a bad article idea ;)

------
makeitsuckless
Just take a look at the front page of HN right now. Reality in the tech bubble
is pretty much beyond satire. Nobody would know the difference.

------
specialk
Even calling yourselves the Onion for Startup News is hilarious. The whole
'we're like uber but for ... ' has become meaningless. The pieces on your
tumblr so far have been pretty funny.

This industry needs more social commentary along the lines of Silicon Valley
on HBO and sites like this. Silicon Valley nails our industry almost every
week. It's brutal, but it's reasonably accurate satire.

~~~
afarrell
I don't think it's yet meaningless. Saying "appear.in is like etherpad for
videochat" still has meaning even if making similes for startups is now
cliche.

~~~
masteryupa_
From the appear.in website:

What People Say: "It's so easy it almost hurts" \- Kate Russell, BBC Click

------
cpeterso
See also
[https://twitter.com/HackerNewsOnion](https://twitter.com/HackerNewsOnion) and
[https://twitter.com/TechCrunchOnion](https://twitter.com/TechCrunchOnion).

------
alexmobile
Not bad, not bad... And I like the domain name too. Also, reminds me of my own
idea years back when domain name POOMA NEWS.com was available...

POOMA of course meant "Pulled Out Of", and I could not help with some
double-"O" animated logo ideas either... Realized that constantly being funny
is such a strain on your creativity, decided to use that towards solving
serious problems :)

------
irascible
This violates the HN policy against sarcasm/satire. Please report your link
and burn your computer.

------
naturetm
[http://seriesf.com/post/116747678376/peter-thiel-has-
change-...](http://seriesf.com/post/116747678376/peter-thiel-has-change-of-
heart-pays-founders-1m) was pretty good!

~~~
mkremer90
Thanks! That one was my favorite too :)

------
bayonetz
Nice. You will never run out of material. That's for sure!

A few off the top of my head:

Uber for Facebook: on demand outsourced upkeep on your boring but essential
social media presences

Snapchat in talks with Twitter: merger could set new valuation record of over
17 trillion dollars!

------
mynegation
This is hilarious. Reminds me of Bored Elon Musk: it is so funny exactly
because it is so close to believable reality. I, for one, could certainly see
the viability of the idea of giving startups office space for equity, Airbnb
or not.

------
DenisM
I'd sign up on Facebook, if that option was there. I don't know if you can
make a living from this, but I like this idea a lot as a consumer.

~~~
mkremer90
Just set up a Twitter (@SeriesF_News) I'll look into a Facebook next :)
Thanks!

